# I need help



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

I have been reading about Rick Simpson oil and it's healing capabilities for cancer. My younger brother has stage 4 cancer and I want to get him on a hemp oil program right away. 

Where can I purchase the oil? Will I need to go to Colorado to get it? I live in a non legal state. Can I get it on line? Help please.

Bongo


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

rosebud makes it........


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about your brother. My heart goes out to you and your family.

If your State does not recognize medical cannabis you may have to go out of State to get it.

Here is a website with a phone number that may be able to better address your questions about where to access this medicine.

http://www.simpson-oil.com/

All the best to you and yours!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

She will be along shortly, she has it down to a science and its easy to make.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

I am so sorry about your brother. The thing is you need a pound to make an ounce or two of RSO. So it is very expensive to make. You can make a small amount out of say, 80 grams of shake/bud and a bottle of everclear. If i can help you let me know. I don't have any rso at this time but if i can walk you through making i would be happy to. 

The beginning dose is the size (it is like black tar, but really it is so golden brown it just looks black) of a half a piece of rice. It is very strong and a person taking that dose will be out of commission for 8 hours. It is STRONG.  But it can work for killing cancer. The patient should treat this treatment like chemo and rest a lot. You don't really have a choice but to rest.

Let me know if can help. Good luck and healing mojo to you and your brother.  OH, and Kraven, it isn't that easy to make. lol


----------



## yarddog (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe you just make it look easy.  That's when you know someone knows what they doing.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

Mrs. Rosie you always make it seem simple. I will have to read a tutorial on it, didn't you just do a batch about a month and a half ago?


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Rosebud, I am wanting to purchase it. I don't care if I need to go to Colorado to get it. I mean, I'm clueless as to where to start. Do I need a doctor prescription? Or can I just go to Colorado and buy it. 

burnin1, I'm checkin out the web site now. 

Again, Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh, and a friend of mine had stage 4 cancer and has no cancer now. I want to do this soon.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

I checked out the web site and submitted my email and phone number.

Bongo


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

burnin1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your brother. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> 
> If your State does not recognize medical cannabis you may have to go out of State to get it.
> 
> ...



They emailed me already. They will contact me soon. Wow thanks. I really appreciate the help. 

Bongo


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope they will be able to help you find a way to purchase this medicine.

I don't know Colorado laws but I have heard if you are a medical patient you can purchase cannabis and cannabis products cheaper.

Good karma to you Friend!


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

burnin1 said:


> I hope they will be able to help you find a way to purchase this medicine.
> 
> I don't know Colorado laws but I have heard if you are a medical patient you can purchase cannabis and cannabis products cheaper.
> 
> Good karma to you Friend!



Cheaper would be a bonus. Good karma to you also my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

BOF, ask them what strains they use and what the % of thc and cbd are. What kind of cancer? Be careful you don't get ripped off. That is not Rick Simpsons web site.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> BOF, ask them what strains they use and what the % of thc and cbd are. What kind of cancer? Be careful you don't get ripped off. That is not Rick Simpsons web site.



Now that never entered my mind Rosebud. I'll let you know what they say before I buy anything.  

His cancer started with lymphona. Then colin and liver, then pelvis, now he has a spot on his lung and again the liver.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, always be careful on the internet.

It was my understanding that this is a Canadian medical cannabis oil advocacy group.
They are not Rick Simpson.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 3, 2015)

burnin1 said:


> Yes, always be careful on the internet.
> 
> It was my understanding that this is a Canadian medical cannabis oil advocacy group.
> They are not Rick Simpson.



I just was on Rick Simpsons web site. They only supply the means to make it. 

Lets hope these guys are on the up and up.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 4, 2015)

It seems as though this is Simpson oil. I called and left a message.

Simpson-oil.com (North America) Toll free 1-800-783-7065


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

Be sure and ask what it is made with.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Be sure and ask what it is made with.



I will Rosebud.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 5, 2015)

Simpson oil called me back yesterday. They gave me a we site to go to and fill out a form.  www.cbd-canada.net

My brother will be filling out the form today.

I did not ask what it was made of. We were in a restuarant. It can be used while still taking chemo.

They go into specifics after the form is submitted. I'll be back.

Bongo


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Good luck to you and your brother.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 5, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Good luck to you and your brother.



Thanks Rose. I appreciate it.  I filled the form out myself. It could help me too. I'm diabetic. When I filled out the form it gave me types of oil specific for me.

Next move is they will be in touch.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Keep me posted, i don't want you getting ripped off.  It will cure diabetes.. It heals the pancreas. amazing.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 5, 2015)

I already received an e-mail stating my application is being reviewed and someone will be in touch with me within 24 hours. 

Rosebud, you are the best. Thanks a bunch. My brother will fill his out tonight after work. 

I'll be back.

Bongo


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 8, 2015)

cbd-canada got in touch with me today via e-mail. I can now purchase the oil.

This is the potion that is recommended for the info I provided in my application. $20 flat rate shipping in North America. Thoughts? 


M6-Series Cannabis Oil,
M6 Series Oil - THC Dominant Ratio 6:4 - 60ml $1785.00
M6 Series Oil - THC Dominant Ratio 6:4 - 30ml $892.50
M6 Series Oil - THC Dominant Ratio 6:4 - 15ml $490.87
Ratio is 6 parts THC: 25.0% +/- 2.14% to 5 part CBD 15.6 % +/- 2.7% (Cannabidiol) Includes Variable Percentiles of CBN-CBC-CBG-CBL-CBT-VCO.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

WOW, what is the amount you get? In syringes?


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> WOW, what is the amount you get? In syringes?



Is that too little?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh, i am sorry, i just saw the 60 ml... So help me out,, 5 ml in a teaspoon, so you're talking about 3 Tablespoons.  That is a lot.. If you figure a half a grain of rice per dose to start and work up to 1 tsp a day, that would do a nice course.  

I had no idea what it costs. I have used a pound of herb and got a little over one ounce of oil so I knew it was expensive, but had no idea how much.  Under 2000.00 to treat cancer is a lot cheaper then chemo.  I think I would do it if it was me.  I sure hope you catch that cancer and kill it.  Good luck, you are a great help to your relative.

I still want to know what the solvent was that was used. ;~)


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Oh, i am sorry, i just saw the 60 ml... So help me out,, 5 ml in a teaspoon, so you're talking about 3 Tablespoons.  That is a lot.. If you figure a half a grain of rice per dose to start and work up to 1 tsp a day, that would do a nice course.
> 
> I had no idea what it costs. I have used a pound of herb and got a little over one ounce of oil so I knew it was expensive, but had no idea how much.  Under 2000.00 to treat cancer is a lot cheaper then chemo.  I think I would do it if it was me.  I sure hope you catch that cancer and kill it.  Good luck, you are a great help to your relative.
> 
> I still want to know what the solvent was that was used. ;~)



60 ml would be 4 tablespoons. That would = only 12 teaspoons. That would not last too long. Enlighten me..

I will call and ask about the solvent.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

The dosage for RSO is found here:http://phoenixtears.ca/  He has you start out with a piece of oil (think almost tar consistency) the size of 1/2 a piece of short grain rice.

That knocked out mr rb and me and our friends for a week. So we quit. Anyway, for cancer the protocol is the 1/2 size rice three times a day..for a week and then increase. I want you to watch his presentation. I think Rick Simpson wants you to get up to a gram a day to treat cancer. That is one teaspoon according to a friend treating his cancer. It takes a  very long time to work up to that. I don't know anyone who has done that yet. 

If you are sick with cancer it is good as it makes you sleep.  Again, good luck and I am very interested. Kill that cancer.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> The dosage for RSO is found here:http://phoenixtears.ca/  He has you start out with a piece of oil (think almost tar consistency) the size of 1/2 a piece of short grain rice.
> 
> That knocked out mr rb and me and our friends for a week. So we quit. Anyway, for cancer the protocol is the 1/2 size rice three times a day..for a week and then increase. I want you to watch his presentation. I think Rick Simpson wants you to get up to a gram a day to treat cancer. That is one teaspoon according to a friend treating his cancer. It takes a  very long time to work up to that. I don't know anyone who has done that yet.
> 
> If you are sick with cancer it is good as it makes you sleep.  Again, good luck and I am very interested. Kill that cancer.



I'll check that out Rosebud. I called cbd-canada and asked what they extract with and also asked if they could give me a discount code. 

They extract with either everclear or isopropol alcohol. She gave me a 50% off discount code. I'm gonna do it. So is my brother.


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2015)

here is another site, you never know....
bluebird-botanicals.com


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 9, 2015)

umbra said:


> here is another site, you never know....
> bluebird-botanicals.com



Thanks umbra.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 9, 2015)

Yea bong, check umbras link before you pull the trigger, may be better or cheaper, or both...but well worth the look IMHO


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 9, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yea bong, check umbras link before you pull the trigger, may be better or cheaper, or both...but well worth the look IMHO



I checked it out Kravenhead. Lots of cbd and very little thc. I pulled the trigger and bought some from cbd canada. I'll report back with the transaction outcome.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

You are a good friend to help out.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope this works out well for you!

Be careful!  There are scammers out their that would make their oil with industrial hemp.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, my brothers Simpson oil arrived from CBD-Canada today. He started dosing today. It looks like the real deal. Looks like very dark greenish brown oil. Comes packaged in a (sandwich bag type plastic but thicker) sealed on all sides. Kinda like a vacuum pack.  

Mine should arrive shortly. I ordered the strength for cancer, I'm giving it to my brother. I hope all goes well from this point forward.

I want to thank everyone for your help. Thank you.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 1, 2015)

I talked with my brother and he said it is the real deal. He is stoned. :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2015)

I would love to see that packaging. That is interesting to me... You are the man!  Thanks for being so kind.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I would love to see that packaging. That is interesting to me... You are the man!  Thanks for being so kind.



Thank you Rosebud. When mine arrives I will take a pic for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you, that would be great.


----------

